# More Kitchen Cabinets



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

1 Coat SW Extreme Bonding & 2 Coats SW Satin ProClassic. Pretty happy with the results but am looking into switching over to PPG Breakthrough. Any recommendations for a water based primer from PPG?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Great looking job! :thumbsup:


----------



## KamRad (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice work! We have been using BM Advanced. It is tricky stuff to work with and sags real easy.


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

Looks great! I use Benjamin Moore Advance for my cabinet jobs with great results. I prime with Sealgrip (Porter Paints), and have been very pleased with it. Good stuff.


----------



## rebeca (Aug 11, 2016)

What do you think? for me I like simple kitchen cabinet designs like these ♥


----------



## rebeca (Aug 11, 2016)

I found more beautiful


----------



## rptipton (Sep 8, 2016)

How did you finish the cabinets an doors? (What process...spryer..roller...etc) looks great!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Rebeca would be a robot...


----------

